# Obedience trainers in the Seattle area that really know poodles?



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I am hoping to find a really good, competitive obedience trainer that is good with poodles, and understands how they think. I would like to take some more advanced classes with my one year old standard, not just your run of the mill, train your family dog some basic manners stuff. 
Anyone have suggestions for a trainer that they really love? I am located about a half hour north of Seattle.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, the trainer I highly recommend is down here in Fife, wa Pawsibilities total canine training center. The owner has a 9 year old standard poodle and knows a lot about their personalities and so on. She teaches all the obedience classes from kindergarten to competitive obedience. They also have agility and fly ball and pretty much any other class that can be offered to a dog. Also can get certifications there. I know it's a bit of a drive from you but check out their website www.everydoghas.com and maybe they could refer someone closer to you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am lucky in that the training director at my obedience club is a poodle person, but I don't necessarily think you need a "poodle trainer," you need a good competitive obedience trainer. I have two suggestions for how to find one. 

First is to find an obedience club in your area. Go observe a few classes with different instructors to see who you want to work with if the policy is to sign up for a particular series of classes. Our club has a beginner class at a set time for 8 weeks with the same instructor. After that people can drop in for any novice, open or utility class. I make it a point to go to class at different times/days with different instructors, different people and different dogs. Since the location is always the same going to different classes adds an element of proofing.

My second suggestion is to go to some local obedience trials (you can find listings of upcoming trials on the akc site) and watch the people who are trialing. If you see someone who you like in terms of how they work their dog talk to them after they finish their routines and see if they might be a person to work with. I have learned a lot from being at trials either just watching or as a steward, including whose methods I like and whose I don't care for.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree, you don't necessarily need a poodle person. Most experienced dog trainers have worked with many different breeds and a good one will make the necessary modifications. Even with poodles there are some that are timid, some are drivey ect.

To find my trainer I searched on the Internet and went to a few trials and asked people who had an approach I liked in regards to their handeling. I wanted a positive trainer who emphasized dog safety. I was fortunate to find a trainer who offers a variety of classes. She let me watch one of her classes and then I signed up.

I hope you find a great trainer. I am lucky, mine is close to me, but I would definitely drive if needed.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone 
Yes, I know I don't necessarily need a trainer that really knows poodles, but it would be a bonus! I found someone in my area who is a very experienced trainer, but they're into pugs. Not so sure I could click with a pug person lol. 
I decided to contact the person I used to go to for agility classes, so we'll see how that works out.


----------

